# Custom Lense Profile gone in LR4



## lightroomer (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi,

i have workde in LR3 with a custom Lense Profile for my SX230. After installation of LR4 this Lense Profile is not selectable any more. The Lense Profile itself is still stored under this path:
C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0

What do I have to do that the Lense Profile will work again?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 10, 2012)

Under LR4, the Adobe shipped lens profiles are no longer in ProgramData, but in "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.0\Resources\LensProfiles\1.0".

Best is to install custom made profiles in "C:\Users\[_user_]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0", because that's the user controlled area for camera/lens profiles and they won't be affected by future release updates.

Beat


----------



## lightroomer (Mar 10, 2012)

That helped. Thanks so much.


----------

